# Topics > Related topics > Events >  re:MARS, AI and robotics conference, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Organizer - Amazon.com, Inc.

remars.amazonevents.com
remars.amazon.com

youtube.com/@amazonremars3372

twitter.com/amazonremars

June 4-7, 2019, ARIA Resort & Casino, Las Vegas, Nevada, USA

----------


## Airicist

"re:MARS, a new AI event for machine learning, automation, robotics, and space"
Leaders and builders across industries will come together for immersive learning sessions including visionary talks, interactive workshops, technical deep dives, roundtables, hands-on demos, and more.

January 17, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Jeff Bezos fireside chat at re:MARS 2019

Published on Jun 6, 2019




> Jeff Bezos and Jenny Freshwater speak on stage on June 6, 2019 at re:MARS conference.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon executives' re:MARS keynote

Published on Jun 6, 2019




> Amazon executives speak at re:MARS 2019 conference on Wednesday, June 5. Hear from 
> Dilip Kumar, VP, Amazon Go
> Jenny Freshwater, director, Forecasting
> Brad Porter, VP & distinguished engineer, robotics
> Rohit Prasad, VP & head scientist, Alexa

----------


## Airicist

Article "I welcomed our new robot overlords at Amazon’s first AI conference"
Walking the show floor at Amazon re:MARS

by James Vincent
June 27, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon's big AI push: Good for your shopping, worrisome for jobs"
An exclusive look at Amazon's artificial intelligence work for its Go stores, warehouse bots and Alexa Shopping.

by Ben Fox Rubin
June 28, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon cancels re:Mars 2020 AI summit due to coronavirus outbreak"
Amazon has cancelled its annual re:Mars AI summit. The company said it will explore other ways to engage the community.

March 15, 2020

----------

